# PE Computer Exam



## Brian G (Nov 3, 2010)

We are definitely the minority in the electrical forum. What did you think of the exam?

I'm cautiously optimistic, but there were some questions that threw me for a loop.

Brian


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 3, 2010)

Brian G said:


> We are definitely the minority in the electrical forum. What did you think of the exam?
> I'm cautiously optimistic, but there were some questions that threw me for a loop.
> 
> Brian


Take a look at this thread.


----------



## Flux Capacitor (Nov 3, 2010)

Brian G said:


> We are definitely the minority in the electrical forum. What did you think of the exam?
> I'm cautiously optimistic, but there were some questions that threw me for a loop.
> 
> Brian


The morning was difficult for me, the afternoon seemed a lot easier. What does "cautiously optimistic" mean in terms of xx/80 to you? =)


----------



## Kicks17 (Nov 3, 2010)

Brian G said:


> We are definitely the minority in the electrical forum. What did you think of the exam?
> I'm cautiously optimistic, but there were some questions that threw me for a loop.
> 
> Brian



I actually had more trouble with the Afternoon section. I was able to work through the morning fairly quickly and had time to look up the items I didn't know. Afternoon had some topics that I hadn't studied enough and didn't have good references on hand for them.

Right after the test I felt like I would be at or near the cut. However, I seem to be feeling less confident as the days go by.


----------



## Brian G (Nov 3, 2010)

Anthony C said:


> Brian G said:
> 
> 
> > We are definitely the minority in the electrical forum. What did you think of the exam?
> ...


I tried to be very conservative meaning that if I wasn't 100% sure of the answer I marked it as wrong. I think that I came up with 8 in the morning so that would put me around 32/40.

during the afternoon I was on a big roll until I hit somewhere around the middle and skipped several in a row to come back to later. I came up with around 9 or 10 in the afternoon that I didn't feel absolutely sure about. worst case maybe 30/40 in the afternoon?

There was one question that I thought was sort of ambiguous in that you could argue either way. I think it was in the morning, but I'm not sure now. I even used their comment form on it.

As time goes by I feel more like everyone else seems to be feeling.. less and less confident.. haha I'll be ready for the results to be out. I hope that I didn't miss all of the ones i marked as a possible no and that i didn't miss too many of the ones i knew i had 'right'

Brian

Brian


----------



## speedyox (Nov 3, 2010)

I think the morning and afternoon sessions were supposed to be the same difficulty but there were more questions on the afternoon session that I didn't know and didn't have any references for.

I had an answer that made sense for all the questions on the morning but I didn't have time to go back and double check very many of them so I'm sure I probably made a few mistakes. On the afternoon, I ended up having to make educated guesses on 4 questions and had another 7 or so that I wasn't confident about. I have since determined (through my own research) that 3 of my "guesses" were correct but still don't know about the rest. If I had to put a number on it, I'd say I probably got 35 on the morning and 30 on the afternoon. I'd be shocked if I got less than 60/80 or more than 75/80.

There was also one question that had an ambiguous choice which I filed a comment about with NCEES.

I was disappointed with my state for disallowing Schaum's outlines and anything with handwritting in it but allowing 3-ring bound printouts. Based on the published rules (for my state) I was expected anything 3-ring bound to be NOT allowed and schaum's outlines to BE allowed. If I had known how they were actually going to do it (and I tried contacting them more than once about it), I could have printed out half of wikipedia and brought it with me.


----------



## speedyox (Nov 3, 2010)

How many people do you think took the computer test nationwide?

Does anyone know if that data is published anywhere?


----------



## Brian G (Nov 3, 2010)

speedyox said:


> How many people do you think took the computer test nationwide?
> Does anyone know if that data is published anywhere?


I haven't come across those numbers anywhere. The last time Alabame gave the PE test I think there were 29 electricals total. they didnt break it out by electrical discipline. I'd like to see the number as well.

Hopefully we are thinking about the same question as being ambiguous. It seems like someone that took the computer test over in the main PE forum mentioned a question they commented about also.

I would be surprised if I missed more than about 20 also, but with all the second guessing it's getting sort of foggy now. Enduring this wait is surely the worst part.

Brian


----------



## Flux Capacitor (Nov 3, 2010)

Brian G said:


> speedyox said:
> 
> 
> > How many people do you think took the computer test nationwide?
> ...


I submitted a comment about one of the questions.


----------



## Flux Capacitor (Nov 3, 2010)

I am just curious how they handle questions that are deemed bad when reported-- the potential extra time spent is precious. I mean, I understand you're supposed to skip a question you think there is an error with, but you also second guess yourself and assume that you're missing something at first.


----------



## Brian G (Nov 3, 2010)

I know exactly how you feel Anthony.

I didn't pick up on the question I thought was 'ambiguous' until I checked my answers. I then got wrapped around the axle going in circles because I really thought you could argue either way. I didn't want to assume it was wrong and move on either, because I figured that I must be missing something. I went ahead and finished everything else and spent the remaining time debating which answer I thought they were looking for. That caused lots of stress haha

Brian


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 3, 2010)

Brian

you really should delete the problem description. entering questionable territory with exam details.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 3, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> Brian
> you really should delete the problem description. entering questionable territory with exam details.


Are you talking about his "axle" comment? Because if you are, I'm fairly certain that there was nothing about axles on the Electrical Computer exam.


----------



## Brian G (Nov 3, 2010)

haha sorry for the confusion... wrapped around the axle is an expression meaning going around in circles.. for instance i got wrapped around the axle on that question = i kept going around and around in circles trying to determine the correct answer.

Brian

to my knowledge there were no axle questions on our exam.. haha


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 3, 2010)

Brian G said:


> haha sorry for the confusion... wrapped around the axle is an expression meaning going around in circles.. for instance i got wrapped around the axle on that question = i kept going around and around in circles trying to determine the correct answer.
> Brian
> 
> to my knowledge there were no axle questions on our exam.. haha


Yeah I sort of figured that after I saw which topic, but I just wanted to make sure you two didn't get carried away and start revealing little by little which question you submitted comments on.


----------



## speedyox (Nov 3, 2010)

Brian G said:


> speedyox said:
> 
> 
> > How many people do you think took the computer test nationwide?
> ...


29 electricals out of how many total?

If we all think we did great on the test, NCEES probably thought it was easy too and our cut score could be really high, right? That's the only thing that has me worried at the moment.


----------



## Brian G (Nov 3, 2010)

29 electricals out of how many total?

If we all think we did great on the test, NCEES probably thought it was easy too and our cut score could be really high, right? That's the only thing that has me worried at the moment.

I think there were 232 total in Alabama in April of this year. This is published in Alabama's newsletter. i wonder if you state has something similar?

We think we did reasonably well on the test, but it's hard to say for sure I guess. I seem to feel less certain every day. Hopefully that's just nerves. the thought of falling for the obvious trap and not knowing it can almost keep me up at night haha

Brian


----------



## Jonjo (Dec 8, 2010)

Anthony C said:


> Brian G said:
> 
> 
> > We are definitely the minority in the electrical forum. What did you think of the exam?
> ...


I agree with you Brian

George


----------



## Brian G (Dec 30, 2010)

have any of you computer guys received results yet?

Alabama is a snail mail state, so it will probably be some time between Friday and next Wednesday before i know how i did.

Brian


----------



## Flux Capacitor (Dec 30, 2010)

Brian G said:


> have any of you computer guys received results yet?
> Alabama is a snail mail state, so it will probably be some time between Friday and next Wednesday before i know how i did.
> 
> Brian


Nothing yet, in NYS and they said not until next week or the week after-- has to do with validation issues.


----------



## Kicks17 (Dec 30, 2010)

I found out yesterday that I PASSED the Computer Exam in Texas. I got a score of 77.

Just for some perspective just after taking the test I felt I was within 10% of either side of passing. I felt really good on the morning and pretty frustrated with the afternoon portion.

Throughout the waiting period and reading this board I got to the point I just "knew" I had failed a couple weeks ago. So I was genuinely shocked when I got my results.

I know that probably doesn't help those of you still waiting. Good luck and I hope y'all get results quickly.


----------



## Flux Capacitor (Dec 30, 2010)

Kicks17 said:


> I found out yesterday that I PASSED the Computer Exam in Texas. I got a score of 77.
> Just for some perspective just after taking the test I felt I was within 10% of either side of passing. I felt really good on the morning and pretty frustrated with the afternoon portion.
> 
> Throughout the waiting period and reading this board I got to the point I just "knew" I had failed a couple weeks ago. So I was genuinely shocked when I got my results.
> ...


I feel the exact same way (except the morning was terrible for me and the afternoon was great)... I certainly hope the outcome is identical =)


----------



## Brian G (Jan 3, 2011)

my wife just called and i passed also!! it's a big relief to have the official confirmation so you can stop second guessing all your answers.

Brian


----------

